

Show HN: autolib, the last Python library you'll ever need - bdr
http://github.com/reverie/autolib

======
orborde
This...this is horrifying.

~~~
bdr
Well, I'm glad _someone_ appreciates it.

~~~
orborde
I like how apparently nobody else got that this was an April Fools prank.

At least, I hope to God it was an April Fools.

------
alnayyir
This sounds distinctly dangerous.

Edit: And very unpythonic, however amusing it may be.

~~~
bdr
I address your safety concerns in the README.

But seriously, how would you have designed this more Pythonically? It's an
easy criticism to make, so back it up!

~~~
alnayyir
The concept is broken, not the implementation.

You need to know what's in your damn namespace.

Edit:

I'm sorry if you expected a more technical readout of what's wrong, but you
need to step back and think carefully about what the Zen of Python actually
means.

I'm not a dogmatist, I learned to code in C and have since dabbled in many
languages. However, I'm a strong believer in, " _When in rome, do as Romans
do_ ".

~~~
Chronos
I disagree about the concept being broken: CPAN and Gems work on similar
principles, except that the download step is reserved for a human running an
explicit installer program. Add a filesystem cache and some digital
signatures, i.e. an offline mode and some way of declaring "I expect this
module to be signed with this trusted RSA key", and I think it would be
workable.

